# Cooler Master Hyper 212X



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 7, 2016)

Cooler Master is updating the Hyper line of CPU coolers with the Hyper 212X. Featuring a time-tested, single-tower design much like its predecessors, the Hyper 212X looks to build upon their success. Bringing better performance and lower noise levels to the table, this evolution on the 212 EVO could very well become the next go-to budget cooler.

*Show full review*


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Jul 7, 2016)

Some of the pictures aren't up? I'm getting 404s.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 7, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> Some of the pictures aren't up? I'm getting 404s.


Offtopic but yeah, and refreshing few times gets the image then again 404s. Almost like load balancer is randomly hitting different machines and not all of them have images on the path ... shouldn't images be hosted on single machine or CDN if horizontal scaling is used?


----------



## Frick (Jul 7, 2016)

So it's a 212 Evo with a new fan.


----------



## Joss (Jul 7, 2016)

The 212s have a special place in the budget cooling history, thanks for the review.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2016)

So, if it's only a slight improvement, I will stick with a budget cooler for the same money ($39.99) I discovered only recently: the ENERMAX ETS-T40F-TB.

It is quieter, and cooler, as well as being easier to install.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 7, 2016)

Still enjoying my 212+, and the best part is that after all these years the mounting method stays the same, that means almost surely 1151 and AM4 support.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 7, 2016)

Boring
Fan cable is ugly
Seriously? Is this supposed to be a professional (or at least professional-looking) review?
I hope this is just some sort of short-circuit and not a long term trend.


----------



## Krnt (Jul 7, 2016)

I thought that at last I could see the real 212X tested, but once again is just the European version.

The US version has a better fan, based on the evo but with ball bearing and more RPM a sleeved cable and much better looking.


----------



## Smanci (Jul 7, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Boring
> Fan cable is ugly
> Seriously? Is this supposed to be a professional (or at least professional-looking) review?
> I hope this is just some sort of short-circuit and not a long term trend.



Agreed. These have no place in the con list. No biggie if these were briefly mentioned as personal opinions.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Jul 7, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Boring
> Fan cable is ugly
> Seriously? Is this supposed to be a professional (or at least professional-looking) review?
> I hope this is just some sort of short-circuit and not a long term trend.


Dude, I remember an SSD review where "plain looking" was one of the negative points.


----------



## Krnt (Jul 7, 2016)

Any luck that we will be seeing a review on the Hyper 612 ver.2 or the MasterAir Maker 8?

I've been waiting for those.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 8, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Boring
> Fan cable is ugly
> Seriously? Is this supposed to be a professional (or at least professional-looking) review?
> I hope this is just some sort of short-circuit and not a long term trend.



It is boring,

Hyper 212
Hyper 212 +
Hyper 212 EVo
Hyper 212 X

Four cooler similar designs mostly fan changes, price keeps going up.

yet I can look at any number of competitors

At sub $40 your not gonna find much difference between various entry level products however what you will find in some is attention to detail.

Example H7 Universal from Cryorig, sleeved cable, slightly improved looks, lower price, better warrant, better performance, lower noise etc.

But lets see

Boring   - it is boring compared to some of whats available not just in looks but whats on offer. Its more of the same at a higher price. It does what its suppose to do but whats to make a person pick this over the other 20-30 other offerings out there?
Overhangs a DIMM slot - worthwhile objection considering multiple coolers similar price bracket avoid this
Fan cable is ugly - Upgraded fan but no cable sleeving something almost every other vendor offers.
Packaging offers little protection - cheap plastic shell in a box, its minimal.
Then again how many people read the pros / cons list but not much else?


----------



## Basard (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, It's only the fiftieth Hyper 212....  Evo will always be best--even though this one is better.  Maybe they should have called it the Hyper 212Ti, and released a founders edition with a black top for 10 bucks more! 

Why not give it a 2500RPM fan?  That extra noise isn't usually noticed when you've got the AC on or a game running, and it slows way down when it's not being stressed.  I could see charging an extra five bucks for this thing, until the EVO's stock runs out, then dropping to EVO prices.  It's the same damn thing, just a slightly better fan.  For ten bucks more it should be a WAY better fan.

Little X's cut into the fins.... 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> Example H7 Universal from Cryorig, sleeved cable, slightly improved looks, lower price, better warrant, better performance, lower noise etc.



Among tons of others, that's not including the better coolers that are always on sale.  

If they would have offset the tower like on Cryorig's, they could have kept the old shitty fan and called it something totally different... it would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 8, 2016)

Basard said:


> Well, It's only the fiftieth Hyper 212....  Evo will always be best--even though this one is better.  Maybe they should have called it the Hyper 212Ti, and released a founders edition with a black top for 10 bucks more!
> 
> Why not give it a 2500RPM fan?  That extra noise isn't usually noticed when you've got the AC on or a game running, and it slows way down when it's not being stressed.  I could see charging an extra five bucks for this thing, until the EVO's stock runs out, then dropping to EVO prices.  It's the same damn thing, just a slightly better fan.  For ten bucks more it should be a WAY better fan.
> 
> ...



Pretty much I expect what happened is EVO is EOL and Cooler Master needed something to take its place that or maybe OEM changed or production changed any number of small things can cause this but what doesn't change is this is an above average cooler that replaced an above average cooler that replaced an above average cooler. That has the Hyper 212 name as its already popular. I liked the 212X its not bad by any means it just kinda ho-hum more of the same.  Yet if I call it boring people get up in arms about it but if shit isnt RGB LED OMG LEETZ people get pissy just the same. I gotta laugh it never changes. Then again expecting people to rub brain cells together is too much to ask some days as well.  Thanks fellow TPUers your complaints have been received I will remember to hold your hand in future reviews I promise 

Also the CONS list has been made more clear.


----------



## truth teller (Jul 8, 2016)

Frick said:


> So it's a 212 Evo with a new fan.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> It is boring,
> 
> Hyper 212
> Hyper 212 +
> ...


pretty much yeah

also


----------



## mr2009 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have 212 Evo with all 4 dimm slot occupied. The trick to it? Just clip the fan a few mm higher.

Pro TIp: Installed the ram before you clip on the fan to the heatsink.


----------



## maximoor (Jul 9, 2016)

mr2009 said:


> I have 212 Evo with all 4 dimm slot occupied. The trick to it? Just clip the fan a few mm higher.



Yeah, me too!

That's it! It's in fact a 212 Evo with a better fan and much more expensive.

I have my 212 Evo since 2012 in push-pull. The original CM fan is in "Pull" side and at the front side, i put a cheap (but much better) 5,00€ white arctic F12. The cooler costs me 29€, so... 34€ with two fans.

I'll pass this one and keep EVO a while longer. Perhaps until this old cpu die of exhaustion...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2016)

Even tho the Enermax is now my GoTo budget fan, i still have a 212 running in the house.  Replace the fan with a CM Jet-Flo and you really have a very competent cooler.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 9, 2016)

IF you take a 10 year old piece of rusted crap and paint it, you still have a 10 year old piece of rusted crap. 

Im not saying the 212 is crap, its not. However changing a fan or two and calling it a "brand new cooler" is pulling the wool over your eyes. I have a Sunbeam 120 that looks almost identical to this


----------



## Krnt (Jul 12, 2016)

I think this is the same fan that they used in the Hyper 612 ver2 which is not that good actually, Its like a wannabe BladeMaster with better bearing and lower revs, that it ends up spitting oil around, I ended up using the US version fan of the 212X, and the results were very impressive, its cooling my FX 9590 right now.

The 212X seems to have much better build quality than the 212+ and the EVO, also the US version fan feels very nice, reminds me a Bitfenix Spectre Pro.


----------

